# Fixed/ Single-speed bike book?



## markinho (21 Nov 2007)

Fixed/ Single-speed bike book?
Hello. Does anyone know off a book, or even Website, that explains how to build a fixed/single-speed bike from scratch? Are any of the general books any good; The Bike Book http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/1844254216/ref=reg_hu-wl_mrai-recs, or The Complete Do-it-yourself Bike Book: Everything You Need to Know to Fix, Maintain and Get the Most Out of Your Bike http://www.amazon.co.uk/Complete-Do...TF8&coliid=I2BLPYQ84W8XQ9&colid=2U736MJV85579.

Thanks.


----------



## Alan Frame (21 Nov 2007)

The series is not complete yet, but the following may be of interest:

http://www.fixedgeargallery.com/columns/bobgarage/indexb.htm


----------



## xroads (21 Nov 2007)

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/fixed-conversion.html


----------



## peejay78 (24 Nov 2007)

sheldon is the man.


----------



## TheDoctor (5 Dec 2007)

peejay78 said:


> sheldon is the man.



Pretty much the answer to any question that starts 'How do I...'


----------

